#  Schulmedizin >   Pilleneinnahme komplett durcheinander gebracht >

## Caro26

Hallo,  
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich jetzt im richtigen Forum bin, aber ich habe ein Problem: 
Ich habe diese Woche vergessen die Pille einmal zu nehmen. Da es Woche 3 ist, habe ich gelesen, dass ich die nächste Blisterpackung dann fortführen soll und nicht in die Pause gehen soll, die normalerweise morgen (Sonntag) beginnt. Jetzt ist mir aber gestern etwas richtig doofes passiert. Ich habe die Pille von Freitag und die von heute eingenommen, ausversehen natürlich... Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll, ich hätte vor paar Tagen auch Geschlechtsverkehr.. 
Lg, Caro

----------

